# AFC Bullet's Ordained Devil Dodger available for Stud



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

www.deaconatstud.com
NFC FC AFC Robber’s Stray Bullet x FTCH Banana Who (FC AFC Wood River's Franshise x AFC Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila)
*OFA Hips: *LR-240508G24M-VPI (Good)
*Eye CERF/CAER: *LR-EYE21758/45M-VPI (Normal)
*OFA Elbow: *LR-EL89951M24-VPI (Normal)
*EIC: *LR-EIC5131/0M-VPI (Clear)
DOB: 5/8/2017

16.5 AA Points in 12 AA Starts during 2021
Open 1st and 2nd
Am 1st, 2nd and 4th
Qualified for 2021 NARC and NRC


----------

